# Planned it. Now how can i reverse it?



## RahulDesp (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I met my wife last week for may be the last time as Hus-Wife. The divorce is on the way.

A background:
Ours were a love marriage both in our early 25’s. 4 Years. No kids. We both were supportive in the initial years.

First year was fine. But 2nd year i resigned frm a well paying job to enter business. Second to Fourth year of our marriage went in my busy schedules. And to add to my bad luck, had to close the shop due to issues with partners and had diagnosed with kidney problem. I thought its good for her to leave me, so stayed away from her and brought her to a point of separation. I really did not want her to take my tensions and thought i will be strong to lead a life alone.

6 months back, it happened and she asked for separation. When it happened, i was broken down. I realised it was not easy for me without her. Now what should i do?

Last meeting I told all the truths about my old desires/plans to leave the marriage becoz of my troubles. She heard it patiently and was heartbroken when she came to know that i planned all these things btw us to get away from her.

My troubles have not disappeared or solved yet. I am working hard on resolving them one at a time.

She is very firm on her decision of divorce now after hearing the truths, so I agreed for the legal separation. I don’t know what to say, in the name of goodness or love, wanted her to go, now in what name my heart in trying to make me stop her, I don’t know. It’s really a dilemma. I don’t have the courage to ask for a chance without settling my personal issues.

But i really miss her. 
Is there anyone out there who did the same foolishness? I was wondering if anyone can tell me what their experience/advice was.

Regards
Rahul


----------

